# San Luis Rey RR



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

i am doing the San Luis Rey RR this sunday and i was curious as to whether anybody here had ridden it before and could offer advice on the course or anything else. i am going to be racing as a cat5 or cat4 because there is no juniors category. any info would be great. thanks.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

I did it in '97. It's a pretty tough course with lots of rolling hills and one or two more sustained climbs but nothing really wicked. The course-at least as set up in '97-had a pretty crazy hard right turn at the bottom of a hill near the start of the course. I didn't see any crashed there but did see a lot of close calls. Also, we're supposed to have hot weather on Sunday, and this part of San Diego County gets very hot. To state the obvious, be sure to stay hydrated. Good luck and have fun.


----------

